
Live Feed of ESA's Intermediate Experimental Vehicle Launch - fbnt
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Launchers/IXV/Watch_IXV_launch
======
nakkiel
I can't warp my head around how quick Vega is to rise (ESA's new light
launcher). Here's a video from its qualification flight:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0IZ6d4wTCg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0IZ6d4wTCg)

So far, everything is going well on the mission but I'm very anxious about the
reentry of the IXV.

~~~
jccooper
It does get going, doesn't it? Vega is a solid-fuel rocket (except for the
fourth stage), and those have really high thrust early on.

If it behaves more like a missile than a satellite launcher that's no
coincidence: most missiles are also solid-fuel.

~~~
andor
Most missiles are not designed to carry people ;-)

~~~
jccooper
Vega isn't designed for people either. It's a small launcher for small
satellites--and though its max payload might loft a Mercury capsule, no one is
going to build something that small. Moreover, humans aren't well suited to
all-solid rockets. They have a rough acceleration profile and poor failure and
abort modes.

But that's not rare. Most launchers, liquid or solid or both, aren't designed
to carry people. It's easier, for one, because your abort mode can be "blow up
and collect the insurance". (Also, they're ultimately derived from ICBMs.)

